# early miscarriages



## evejane (Nov 12, 2006)

hi i was wondering if anyone knows anything about progesterone i am currently having my 4th miscarriage i had two miscarriages then my son i started ttc and after 13 months in august fell pregnant and miscarried at 6 weeks i found out i was pregnant last week and had my bloods taken my hcg showed to be doubling but my progesterone was 0.1 in am now wondering if all my miscarriages could be due to this when i fell pregnant with my son i was on the pill what contains progesterone what would explain why he didn't go on to miscarry any advice please xx
angel +9
angel+7
ds 2 years
angel +6
angel +5


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

In the UK,low progesterone is normally thought of as a sign of a failing pregnancy rather than a cause. Do you chart your temps at all? How long are your cycles?

It is easy enough to check prog at 7 dpo...after your mcs, you should be tested for recurrent mc in any case.

I hope you can get checked out. I'm so sorry for all your losses.

xxx


----------



## CityBird (Sep 24, 2006)

May not be progesterone, may be something else.  I've now had 4 m/c and have learnt that I have anti-thyroid antibodies and raised NK cells which are probably the cause.  Have been advised to take thryoxine and steroids if I get pg again.  Couldn't face the thought of trying again without being properly investigated.


----------

